# Stretch Expectations on 17x8.5



## BklynVeeDub (Oct 7, 2005)

Currently running Toyo T1Rs 215/45/17 that need replacing on a 17x8.5 wheel. What kind of stretch will I be expecting if I run Hankook Ventus V12s 215/45/17?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## apachechief (Jul 12, 2011)

BklynVeeDub said:


> Currently running Toyo T1Rs 215/45/17 that need replacing on a 17x8.5 wheel. What kind of stretch will I be expecting if I run Hankook Ventus V12s 215/45/17?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i have an 18/8.5 wheel and im currently running 225/40's on them. i stretch ever so slightly, like i mean the real minimum. if you put 215's on an 8.5 it will stretch a little bit more. If you check out PSU's car in the MKV R32 section you will get a good idea of how it will look. he runs Nitto tires on corvette sawblades and he did what you are about to do


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

apachechief said:


> i have an 18/8.5 wheel and im currently running 225/40's on them. i stretch ever so slightly, like i mean the real minimum. if you put 215's on an 8.5 it will stretch a little bit more. If you check out PSU's car in the MKV R32 section you will get a good idea of how it will look. he runs Nitto tires on corvette sawblades and he did what you are about to do


Precisely. :beer::beer:

OP... it all comes down to the tire really. Some tires stretch better than others.

When I bought my wheels they had some garbage Japanese tires on them. When I put the Neo Gens on, I got a bit more stretch.

If you want optimal stretch, get some Falken 512s.

Triangle tires:




























Neo Gens:









If I were you though, and you can afford to give up some contact patch, I'd get 205/45 Falken 512s. :beer:

215/45 on an 8.5" isn't a stretch at all.


----------



## BklynVeeDub (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not really looking to sacrifice contact patch for the "look". Just need the stretch to accommodate the wheels. The Toyo's give a mild stretch but I've read on some other posts and forums that the V12's have a bigger footprint, possibly giving less stretch. 

BTW sick looking car dude. And thanks for the replies.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

BklynVeeDub said:


> I'm not really looking to sacrifice contact patch for the "look".


Good man. 

Thanks for the compliment.

... and yeah. I haven't heard much about the Hankook's being a tire known to stretch. What makes you want those specific tires?


----------



## BklynVeeDub (Oct 7, 2005)

Can't beat the performance reviews I heard on those tires and also the price. Best bang for the buck. 

FYI these are going on a set of BBS LMs. 17x8.5 fronts and 17x9.5 rears. 
Rears don't need replacing.


----------



## apachechief (Jul 12, 2011)

This is for PSU.

i really dig your set up.....a lot! i have an MKV GTI and im running 25 1/2" all around and at some point in time i would like to go to 25" or 24 3/4". how much fender work would i need


----------

